
TalkerApp launched - dan_sim
http://talkerapp.tumblr.com/post/318143310/we-launched-whats-next
======
axod
Congrats. Nice to see more entrants to the webchat space :)

------
Tawheed
Looks like a lot of chat applications are launching lately. Also check out
<http://hipchat.com>

~~~
axod
hipchat looks like download only desktop app. I don't understand why people
would go that route these days.

------
dugmartin
To the devs: have you thought about using BOSH and ejabberd? That way you
wouldn't have to poll for updates.

I built a little toy app that used BOSH and ejabberd to do chats - upside is
you get all the extensibility of XMPP and the downside is that you have to
deal with all the extensibility of XMPP. :)

~~~
macournoyer_
Yes we tried XMPP at first but was way to complex for our needs.

We use Orbited for comet. The backend chat server is custom and based on
RabbitMQ. See our protocol on <https://talker.tenderapp.com/faqs/api/talker-
protocol>

~~~
dugmartin
Nice work on the protocol. Very light weight.

------
joshwa
the site needs screenshots/info about builtin feed integration and APIs, which
are the core differentiators from campfire

(this comes from someone who contributes to and writes plugins for a campfire
bot:

<http://github.com/joshwand/campfire-bot>

)

~~~
macournoyer_
Yes! That's what we're working on now, we just decided to launch before we had
video/tour on the site. Thx for the suggestion.

~~~
Tawheed
Is it just me or is the video/tour a very tedious thing to do... I've been
putting it off myself for my site.

~~~
aristus
Yes, very tedious, and always lags behind the latest version -- maybe that
should be your next business. :D

~~~
Tawheed
Write demo scripts in Selenium and have it "play" the demo for the user on the
actual app using a demo account.

Hm....quit tempting me!

------
wastedbrains
Nice good luck, I am interested to see what people do with the API.

------
jcapote
No offense, but why this and not campfire? (who has a free version)

~~~
macournoyer_
Talker is more extensible, we're focusing on API and plugins
<http://talker.tenderapp.com/faqs/api>, has inline feed notification for eg.:
github commits, twitter search results, tickets updates in the chat room. And
a lot more to come.

Talker also has a free version (4 concurrent users)
<https://talkerapp.com/signup/free>

~~~
bentlegen
I'm really excited about applications that provide JavaScript-based APIs.

DabbleDB is another app that does this:
<http://dabbledb.com/help/guides/jsapi/>

------
hajrice
Now this is awesome!!!

